# ZW vs GU...again



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

ZW II G4 sells new for $399.95
GU Original $375.00

For $25 I'm thinking which one is made the best and are the throws much different? I've read some reviews here and both winger's ads. Just curious...

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I would go with the GU's i have had mine for yrs and have had no problems.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Gunner's Up

Great product

Great Folks very strong supporters of HT's and FT's.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have 3 ZW's, 2 GU Orig, and for a difference of $25, I would get the ZW's. Nothing wrong with the GUs, but with the Zinger I get the same throw with smaller footprint.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Agree, ZW. Are these prices with a club discount?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

GU and ZW side by side you cannot tell which is which now. They are the same winger with better pulleys on the GU's. A buddy and I just trained together a few weeks ago, he has ZW and I have GU....no difference, however, he stated he will be getting GU from now on because of the service

GU comes from OK and ZW from Canada (both made in China)


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

(both made in China)

Correction, GU's are assembled in the U.S.! I'm staring at the old man that puts them together!

Rich


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well all I can say is I'm happy with my GU's - I have both the original sized ones and the smaller versions....throw in the retired gunner...always top notch service!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

You mean the T.O.B.?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I train with a pro 3-5 days per week. They have a mix of GU and ZW. From my experience, the ZW hold up better in the long haul than the GU. As far as service goes, I had one slight problem and it was corrected immediately. That was 3 years ago.

Just my experience.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Gunners Up said:


> (both made in China)
> 
> Correction, GU's are assembled in the U.S.! I'm staring at the old man that puts them together!
> 
> Rich


I was wondering when you moved to China... Rich???

I understand congrats for the MH title this weekend?


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

One of the few times I will disagree with Corey. I have had both, but now will only have Zingers, own 6 of the Zingers II. I like the Zinger release better. But the big difference to me is the weight. My Zingers are just about 2 lbs lighter. 

Two lbs difference when I am walking out 3-4 X, 400 yards at 5:30 in morning, through 8" of standing water, is a difference.

I also think they may hold up better.

Roger Samspon at Zinger, gives great customer service too.

Both products are very good, just a few differences.

I TRULY WISH ONE OF THEM WOULD COME UP WITH A WIRE HARNESS THAT TRULY LASTED. Or some other kind of connection that was 100% reliable.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

lablove said:


> One of the few times I will disagree with Corey. I have had both, but now will only have Zingers, own 6 of the Zingers II. I like the Zinger release better. But the big difference to me is the weight. My Zingers are just about 2 lbs lighter.
> 
> ............
> 
> I TRULY WISH ONE OF THEM WOULD COME UP WITH A WIRE HARNESS THAT TRULY LASTED. Or some other kind of connection that was 100% reliable.


I'm going to agree with Jim at least partially. I own 3 GU Origional's and 2 Son of a Guns. I like the origionals a lot and use them quite a bit. The SOG's not so much as I think they're to heavy for their size and don't balance very well on my sholder when I'm carrying them out in the field. A training partner, female, has two Zinger Winger II's. They are noticably lighter than the GU Origionals and make just as good a throw. The lighter weight is important to her.

I've soldered on quite a few Radio Shack wire connectors on my GU's. I should attach some type of holder on the GU so the connector doesn't flop all around and get tangled in stuff.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

ThomasD,

The prices are directly off of each webite.

http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16239&cat=0&page=1

I would post the link to GU but apparently the site is down right now. =(

Kyle

p.s. Thanks for the input


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

AKG...My point was that sometime you can get a discount if you are a member of a retriever club.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Howard N said:


> I'm going to agree with Jim at least partially. I own 3 GU Origional's and 2 Son of a Guns. I like the origionals a lot and use them quite a bit. The SOG's not so much as I think they're to heavy for their size and don't balance very well on my sholder when I'm carrying them out in the field. A training partner, female, has two Zinger Winger II's. They are noticably lighter than the GU Origionals and make just as good a throw. The lighter weight is important to her.
> 
> I've soldered on quite a few Radio Shack wire connectors on my GU's. I should attach some type of holder on the GU so the connector doesn't flop all around and get tangled in stuff.


Howard,

I tried Velco and it seemed to help a little but the plug always came undone taking them in and out of the truck.

When you come up with a solution let me know.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lablove said:


> One of the few times I will disagree with Corey. I have had both, but now will only have Zingers, own 6 of the Zingers II. I like the Zinger release better. But the big difference to me is the weight. My Zingers are just about 2 lbs lighter.
> 
> *Two lbs difference when I am walking out 3-4 X, 400 yards at 5:30 in morning, through 8" of standing water, is a difference.*
> 
> ...


 
Dang Jim don't you have an ATV?????


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I wrap the plug and wire to the frame with a pet wrap adhesive, but it only lasts about 3-4 times.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> I wrap the plug and wire to the frame with a pet wrap adhesive, but it only lasts about 3-4 times.


 
Yeah, I've used duct tape and velcro tape. Neither one lasted very long in the back of my truck.

The best I've seen is what a training partner has done to his Zingers. He mounted a piece of rubber hose of t he right diameter to the Zinger's frame. He sticks the connector into the hose and it has a nice friction fit.


----------



## svenelvis (Jul 14, 2004)

I have the had the mini zingers for years now. I feel that they are a quality product. However I had a less than impressive experience with their customer service and would probably to with the gunners up next time.

Mike


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

i mounted a cable clamp that has rubber in side it and bolted it to the upper bolt for the hinge by the mount for the receiver and put the connector in it when I am done and that works great with my to SOG's

David Jansma


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Dang Jim don't you have an ATV?????


Hey Corey, I do have one of those, but the places that have the very best land, I can't get that beast into.  .......So, I just hoof it! Guess with getting older all the time, whatever is lighter weight I am going with.

Wish you were going to mix it up with Scott C and I this weekend in SC. We have good ole Harry Gouch (Quad Man). Should be fun!!!

Artic Blast moving through this morning and tonight. It was only 72 this AM and suspose to be a bone chillen 64 tomorrow AM. 

One month to TCRC HTand three until FT!!!!

 Jim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

djansma said:


> i mounted a cable clamp that has rubber in side it and bolted it to the upper bolt for the hinge by the mount for the receiver and put the connector in it when I am done and that works great with my to SOG's
> 
> David Jansma


Can you post a picture? I'm having a hard time picturing this in my head.

Thanks,

FOM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

lablove said:


> Hey Corey, I do have one of those, but the places that have the very best land, I can't get that beast into.  .......So, I just hoof it! Guess with getting older all the time, whatever is lighter weight I am going with.
> 
> Wish you were going to mix it up with Scott C and I this weekend in SC. We have good ole Harry Gouch (Quad Man). Should be fun!!!
> 
> ...


I will be stuck knocking up some wemenz this weekend. You guys have fun and tell old "hey"..." hey" Harry I said hello. Let me tell you the last test I saw him set up up there was a mean one.....good luck. We are going to get down to a chilly 67 or so towards the end of the week


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

when i get home I will take and post a pic of my mounting 
but if you get a cable hold down which looks like a small "b"
and mount it to the upper hinge nut and bolt on the outside of the winger just below the bracket area and with the rubber insert of the hold down it holds holds the end connector of the servo wiring snug for traveling and storage I think I put a 3/8 " cable hold down 
I got them at menards in the electrical section 
David Jansma


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

here is a pic


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, I went to Lowes tonight and tried to find one without your picture and had no luck! But I think I now know what to look for...good idea!

FOM


----------

